# coulisse ouvrière



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

En _Des Chinoises_, Julia Kristeva dice:

_Nous _[las mujeres] _avons la chance de bénéficier d’une particularité biologique pour donner un nom à ce qui, dans le monothéisme capitaliste, reste en deçà du seuil de l’expression : sans voix, corps muet, toujours étranger à la cohésion sociale. _Chance méritée _car, en effet, dans toute l’histoire des sociétés de classes et/ou patrilinéaires, c’est au sexe féminin qu’il revient d’assumer le rôle de déchet ou de *coulisse ouvrière* des rapports de production et du discours qui les parle._

Pese a tener la sensación de haber visto esta expresión alguna vez, no puedo encontrarla en ningún diccionario ni entiendo a qué remite.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Nanon

Hola totor:

Probablemente habrás visto "cheville ouvrière", pues "coulisse ouvrière" parece que sólo lo escribe Julia Kristeva...
Me pregunto si no hay que tomar _coulisse _en el sentido literal de _bastidores_. Ojo, que no estoy segura.


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Me pregunto si no hay que tomar _coulisse _en el sentido literal de _bastidores_.


Oui, mais plus dans le sens de "entre bastidores"
¿¿¿¿¿¿ entresijos ?????


----------



## totor

Salut, Nanon !

Tienes razón, lo que me sonaba era 'cheville ouvrière' (que hasta figura en mi diccionario  ).

Y también es cierto que sólo lo usa Kristeva. En google aparece nada más que tres veces y las tres remiten a Kristeva.

Pero ¿qué significa 'bastidor obrero' o cualquiera de sus acepciones figuradas (entresijos, secreto, etc.)?

¡Y como opción a 'déchet'!

Me lo sacaste de la boca, JP.

¿Puede ser que esté hablando de dos papeles contradictorios que le correspondan a la mujer, uno como desecho, el otro como pieza clave de las relaciones de producción…?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour à tous,

en lisant la phrase de J. Kristeva, il me semble qu'elle parle plutôt de ce qui doit être caché et où se préparent pourtant des choses indispensables au spectacle, comme dans les coulisses d'un théâtre.
Les femmes, ici, seraient le lieu où se prépare l’œuvre des "_rapports de production et du discours qui les parle_". Autrement dit, au-delà de simples témoins de ce qui se prépare et de ce qui va se dire, les femmes sont le lieu même de cette élaboration, c'est là-même que tout se joue.
Je crois que "bastidores" conviendrait bien, ici.

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## totor

Le problème c'est la continuation, Josiane.

Qu'est-ce que ça signifie 'bastidor *obrero*' ?

C'est un jeu de mots que Kristeva fait avec 'cheville ouvrière' ?


----------



## Mister Draken

Hola a todos

¿Y un juego de palabras a la vez con "abeja obrera"? Es decir, quien trabajosamente (y entre bastidores) construye o prepara las relaciones de la producción y el discurso...


----------



## totor

RodrigoMZ said:


> abeja obrera


Cada vez estoy más confundido, Rodrigo  .


----------



## Mister Draken

¡Perdón! No era mi intención confundirte más.


----------



## totor

Tranquilo, me imagino que no era tu intención.

Pero me gustaría saber por qué asociás _coulisse_ con 'abeja'.

¿Solamente porque comparten (en el texto de Kristeva) la palabra 'obrera'?

Porque entre una _coulisse_ y una 'abeja', il y a loin…


----------



## Mister Draken

No asocio _coulisse_ con abeja (¡válgame!). Tal vez sea muy rebuscado pensar una conexión porque comparten "obrera"... y tan confuso como "bastidor obrero". ¡Qué expresión se ha sacado de la manga la Kristeva!


----------



## totor

Sí, la verdad es que no la entiendo  .

Por eso trato de encontrarle un sentido asociada a _cheville ouvrière._


----------



## Nanon

¿Aliteración _*cl*a*ss*e / *c*ou*l*i*ss*e_?
(Si tal fuera el caso, nada que ver con "cheville ouvrière".)


----------



## totor

Problemático.

Tal vez lo sea, Nanon, pero todo son suposiciones.

Voy a tratar de comunicarme con la autora.


----------



## etainsidesuite

Hola Totor
tal vez nada que ver, pero tengo la impresión de que se trata de una metáfora con la pieza de una máquina, de un torno en particular. acá te mando una referencia 
https://books.google.com.ar/books?i...g=PA324#v=onepage&q=coulisse ouvrière&f=false
tal vez se puede adaptar la analogía


----------



## totor

Tal vez, etainsidesuite, tal vez…

Pero como dije antes, son suposiciones.

Sea como fuere, en el link que vos das me parece que simplemente habla de una 'corredera', que es otro de los sentidos de _coulisse._


----------



## Plaza64

¿Cabe la opción de "coulisse" como femenino de "coulis"?
Es decir, "jugo", "caldo", "substancia".
Entonces sí se aprecia la relación con "déchet", "desperdicio", "deshecho".


----------



## jprr

Plaza64 said:


> ¿Cabe la opción de "coulisse" como femenino de "coulis"?
> Es decir, "jugo", "caldo", "substancia".


No, no cabe.
Y...bueno, antés de qué se ponga escabrosa la cosa, propongo que nos olvidemos de las frutas cuales sean...
Simplemente porque si bien la creatividad tiene sus encantos, nosotros intentamos dedicarnos a la traducción.


----------



## totor

… y un autor puede crear (y de hecho lo hace), pero un traductor no.


----------



## totor

En esta etapa de revisión del texto, vuelvo a toparme con la mentada *coulisse ouvrière*.

Después de releer todo este hilo (y el texto), y pensando siempre en una oposición (como dije en mi post #4) entre los dos términos (_déchet_ y _coulisse ouvrière_), por ahora me decanto por 'pieza indispensable' (como lo es una 'corredera' en una fábrica).


----------

